

Foundation Formed to Marry Open Principles with Job Search Tools - mattdeboard
http://ostatic.com/blog/foundation-formed-to-marry-open-principles-with-job-search-tools

======
mattdeboard
Disclosure: I work at the foundation named in the article. (And we're hiring!)

------
wehrlock
The web site for the job search foundation mentioned in this blog post is
<http://directemployersfoundation.org/>

